# Caliente Tampa.... What a HORRIBLE EXPERIENCE



## franinfla

Just returned from "Caliente" in Land o Lakes, Fl..
This is a Clothing Optional resort and we were looking forward to going... When I booked through their Resort Marketing Department for  4 night trip at $519 for an "upgraded" separate Villa Unit.. Casaita... and a tour of their resort (timeshare tour) we would get $100 resort credit..

Well lets start with the Upgraded Room at Casaita.. It was a TRAILER PARK.. How humiliating to show my fiance' this type of accommodation... No disrespect for Trailer Parks.. But NOT when you are paying good money.. and mislead... " Dont Lie .... to make some money "  This resort is hurting for Cash from what I have heard... The Pool area was nice but some things are better off not naked.

Well we took the tour and did not buy because it wasnt what we really wanted..  we were "KICKED OUT" told to leave the resort.. This also happened to 4 other couples

I have traveled the world and staying in quite a few time share properties and NEVER have I been So Embarrassed because we didnt buy!!!!!!!  


Do yourself a favor ... save the embarrassment and money.. Dont Go To Caliente..

This is an accurate description of our experience of 7/19 - 21, 2012 at Caliente Resorts in Land O Lakes, Florida.

We were contacted several times by the Call Center representing Caliente Resorts. We decided originally to book a Hotel Room at the resort for the paying normal rate but wanted to stay 4 nights.. because the Hotel was Sold Out Saturday and Sunday nights (7/21, 22) we decided to call back the Call Center and book through them for 4 nights in their "Upgraded Casita" units. Total cost for their "promotional package" was $519 with a $100 Resort Credit after we have completed their 45 minute Resort Tour. We got confirmation and arrived Thursday afternoon ready for a "Great Romantic Vacation".

Upon our arrival it looked deserted, the grounds were unkept and had a Stale appearance. When we arrived at our "CASITA" it was a "TRAIL PARK" area of the resort.. our unit was a Single wide roach infested, no Air Conditioning warped door, stained furniture, and filthy dirty. We decided to complain about our accommodations the next morning during our "tour" and enjoy the rest of the day/night. We headed to the Pool which was nice but very quiet. Stayed for a bit then went back to change for dinner in the dining room, which was empty. We ordered a Filet steak, lobster Mac and Cheese (which was hard dry, in eatable) We tried to salvage the evening in the Disco but was disappointed in the crowd and returned to the "Casita" . We did meet an owner of the resort who mentioned that "Lifestyle Couples" have had problems with X-tasy and they are frowned upon. The Next Morning we went to our 45 Minute Presentation, which was required for their Special Rate...When we completed our presentation and expressed that this type of resort was not for us and we were not interested in Purchasing Today. So we signed off and was expecting a $100 Credit to our account (Which was never credited).


We went to the Pool to enjoy the day and a short time after, we were pulled out of the pool and told To "VACATE THE PREMISES IMMEDIATELY" We were embarrassed and mortified... We didn't do a thing to deserve this type of embarrassment and treatment... We packed up and left after only 2 nights and noticed a text from another couple we had met, that They Too were Kicked out of the resort after Not Purchasing.!!! and they told us 3 other couples also got removed from the Property. 

We realized because the resort was Sold Out.. they needed our rooms for revenue... NOT A GOOD THING TO DO...

PLEASE re-think your next vacation.


----------



## JeffW

Sorry for your experience.  Did you do any searches on the resort before booking it?  TUG has a paid section for resort reviews.  Even Tripadvisor has reviews of some timeshare resorts.  I'd be surprised that any resort that users trailers for accomodations wouldn't have that mentioned somewhere.


----------



## pgnewarkboy

Sorry but the OP story sounds "fishy" to me.  One post to gripe about a nudist resort and the person is "in the industry". Hmmm


----------



## BevL

I too am sorry for your experience but did note that one review in Tripadvisor did mention that the casitas were actually trailers.

For myself personally, it wouldn't be a place I'd be interested in going but the warning is appreciated.


----------



## ricoba

pgnewarkboy said:


> Sorry but the OP story sounds "fishy" to me.  One post to gripe about a nudist resort and the person is "in the industry". Hmmm



You may have "uncovered" something here!


----------



## Passepartout

Be sure to post a review of this resort. Include pictures.


----------



## Talent312

Passepartout said:


> Be sure to post a review of this resort. Include pictures.



From what I'm told...
Some folks at these places ought not be in pictures.
Or at least keep their clothes on.


----------



## DazedandConfused

This is just too funny that I had to do some research.

First, their website has lots of nude pics (not porno, but nude). Everyone is 20-30s and very good looking (as in models).

Also, they sell memberships.

The location in Dominica Republic looks a lot nicer than Tampa.

I have no comment, but the ads and website sure does look interesting and if the people do NOT look like the pics in the web site, I can see how someone might be disappointing.

The pics on the web of the rooms are very small and cropped. Perhaps the rooms are "furniture and accessories optional"

But to get kicked out is pretty ballsy (sorry no pun intended).


----------



## DazedandConfused

Read this long review on tripadvisor (it appears this is a swingers resort)

“BEWARE BEWARE BEWARE Timeshare salesman now posing as couples at the pool”

_We laid next to the smaller pool, the bigger was supposed to be heated but we were told they don't turn it on until winter. We were satisfied with the smaller pool our server by the pool was Terry and she was very good, making sure we had drinks and made sure our food order was to our liking. We met a nice girl that was there by herself but said her boyfriend would be down shortly. Since we only play with couples that was ok with us. We had heard that a lot of lifestylers were there during the weekend so we were happy to find some fun couples. She asked us where we were from, how long we were staying, what room we where staying in and if we wanted to come back. We "thought" she was just being friendly. Little did we know that she was sitting us up for a "vacation club sales pitch". She said we should meet her boyfriend who was in charge of the vacation club and he could get us a great deal on a "package". Not sure what she meant but we politely said we were ok and just wanted to enjoy the weekend. She was a little upset and stormed off. We just guessed that this was one of the couples that the time share sales people had planted at the pool_

http://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUser...pa-Land_O_Lakes_Florida.html#CHECK_RATES_CONT


----------

